# Phillipines gf



## phoenixmale (May 14, 2013)

i have a pinoy gf who ive been dating for 5 months online and recently spent 1 week vacation with her in nroway as she was staying there on a shengen visa. she is returning to phillpines next week to manilla but i want to find an easier solution to be with her and spend an extended period of time with her. i know people will say maryr but i dont earn that salary yet and also have 5k debt so it would take time to get rid of my debt and also mov eup to a job that pays enough coz im an unskilled ex soldier. 

so my quesiton is does anyone know which countries would be easiest for her to get working visa and would also be easy for an unskilled brit worker to move to and spend time working with her. im willing to learn short course ins ecurity if some cruises or anything.

coz at this stage all i can see is me clearing my debt and over that time moving into a job that pays more that 18600 per year or getting a 2nd part time job to clear it but i think that would take 18 motnhs before i could apply to have her here as my spouse.

please give any advice please


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Hard post to address because it sounds like all the cards are stacked against this relationship and finding a sustainable job as an unskilled worker in another country sounds futile.

Is there any way you can meet a Philippina in the UK? Or is that out of the question now, must be some spots the girls hang out at, nurses working in country, I had similar issues many years ago and dropped my long distance girl friend in Singapore and ended up marrying a Philippina in the US we met in a bar...go figure but were still married and living now in the Philippines.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Putting It together*



phoenixmale said:


> i have a pinoy gf who ive been dating for 5 months online and recently spent 1 week vacation with her in nroway as she was staying there on a shengen visa. she is returning to phillpines next week to manilla but i want to find an easier solution to be with her and spend an extended period of time with her. i know people will say maryr but i dont earn that salary yet and also have 5k debt so it would take time to get rid of my debt and also mov eup to a job that pays enough coz im an unskilled ex soldier.
> 
> so my quesiton is does anyone know which countries would be easiest for her to get working visa and would also be easy for an unskilled brit worker to move to and spend time working with her. im willing to learn short course ins ecurity if some cruises or anything.
> 
> ...





mcalleyboy said:


> Hard post to address because it sounds like all the cards are stacked against this relationship and finding a sustainable job as an unskilled worker in another country sounds futile.
> 
> Is there any way you can meet a Philippina in the UK? Or is that out of the question now, must be some spots the girls hang out at, nurses working in country, I had similar issues many years ago and dropped my long distance girl friend in Singapore and ended up marrying a Philippina in the US we met in a bar...go figure but were still married and living now in the Philippines.


I agree with Mcalleyboy here. It would be quite difficult with living and spending time abroad. It is doable--but just not too easy.
Hong Kong would be HER best bet for a working visa. But that would make it difficult for you to find work there. Also, Filipina workers there are often times worked extremely long hours and even 7 days per week depending. Her employer would likely not let her off work and could even forbid her to date someone.

For you, a Middle East country like Iraq etc would be best as you likely could find work driving a truck etc. But even there, the same conditions might apply for her as in Hong Kong.

Seems that honestly, the best solution that is workable is for the two of you to live here in the Philippines. If possible, open a small business of some kind. As long as you oversee and control the business it can succeed.


Best Of Luck..


----------



## phoenixmale (May 14, 2013)

so if its difficult i guess te best option is my longest one clear my debt then marry her and bring her to uk since going anywhere else isnt good


----------



## DannyRDG (Jul 26, 2011)

If you have been out less than six years and served at least 3 years, you could always re-enlist as MPGS as they are currently recruiting. I know not ideal, but it gives you a MSQ and a starting wage of 17, 500 a year. Promotion to lance jack after only 6 months with a rise to 23,000. On top of that, a visa is much quicker to get as a mate of mine still serving had his wife's visa sorted within 3 months and she is now in Germany with him. Worth a try mate.


----------



## phoenixmale (May 14, 2013)

i tried for mpgs and they dragged it otu and i didnt hear anything back maybe i will give it another crack since i left with an explerary and never had a discipline problem but i need to sweet talk the gf coz she doesnt want me doign anything with the army or anything dangerous even though i explain its only security work but i will need to sweet talk her.

cheers for reminding me about mpgs


----------



## Steve R (Sep 15, 2013)

I know how you feel mate, I'm in the same situation. Can't bring the gf here on a spouse visa because I only earn around £17,000 with overtime. I'm considering moving over there when I've paid off my debts and saved enough money. If you love her and want to be with her then don't give up. Where there's a will there's a way. 
Make sure your aware of all the possible problems of living over there before you take that route though...poverty, grasping relatives, crime etc etc. You'll find lots of good info here.


----------

